# Anyone use magura rim brakes on their tandem?



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

As above

Just got a 2/h KHS and have some Magura HS33's lying around. Better or worse than the original XT V--brakes on the bike at the moment?

ta

Andy


----------



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

I tried them on a used Cannondale I was thinking of buying and the worked well on a test ride but I wasn't fully loaded and i didn't go down any hills.


----------



## Bob B (Mar 11, 2007)

I had one set up as the rear brake on one of my tandems a few years back. It worked fine - did what it was supposed to do: plenty of power (easy on the hands), and you eliminate the cable stretch inherent in that long cable run to the back of the bike. It was much better than the stock v-brake.

I didn't bother installing the front hydraulic brake, as the short cable run doesn't change any of the "singlebike rules".


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

I ran a set of HS-66s (the road lever version of the HS-33) on my 700c road tandem for a number of years. 

Braking power was nice. Rear was a bit more sluggish due to the length of the hydraulic line to the rear. Overall they stop better than V-brakes with travel agents. 

However, I did not like the shape of the hoods, and you can't run STI levers with them. Ran them with bar end shifters for quite a while, which is ok on the flats of long up/down, but really missed the STI on rolling terrain. Found the much quicker shifts on STI was a benefit for preserving momentum on the rollers, as getting bogged down after a slow shift is a killer on tandem. 

I'm back on V-brakes w/ travel agents, STI shifters and like that set up more. 

Other issue I had with the HS-66s, is the setup of having a tab that rests against the inside of the seat stay or fork leg that keeps the brake from moving. Was OK in front, but in back, it caused clearance issues with the rear tire. 28c tire was the largest I could run without rubbing a hole in the sidewall of the tire.


----------

